# failing test?



## justinsuitor (21 Mar 2005)

hello just a quick question, sorry if it has been asked already, i was just wondering what happens if you were to fail the physical test(sit ups, push ups, step test, ect...). do they let you take it again, do you have to wait a certain amount of time to take the test again, or do you only have one chance to take the test. thanks for all your help...


----------



## armygal (21 Mar 2005)

If I am not mistaken you may take the test again but you must pay a twenty dollar fee to redo the test.  Please anyone can correct if I am wrong.  As for how long between tests that I am not sure of.  Maybe someone else can respond to that.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Mar 2005)

Justin Suitor said:
			
		

> hello just a quick question, sorry if it has been asked already, i was just wondering what happens if you were to fail the physical test(sit ups, push ups, step test, ect...). do they let you take it again, do you have to wait a certain amount of time to take the test again, or do you only have one chance to take the test. thanks for all your help...



The tester will, depending on where the applicant went wrong, decide on a suitable wait period before retest.  The cost is anywhere from 20-30 dollars depending where in the country you are and you can retest as many times as you want but if it takes too many times (2 or more) then we may have to reassess your ability to be an effective member of the CF.  So if you are thinking about applying to the CF start a regular fitness routine and stick to it and you shouldn't have any problems with the physical test.


----------



## justinsuitor (21 Mar 2005)

thanks for all the help, things are much clearer now.


----------



## McGowan (22 Mar 2005)

it's 25 bucks to re do it.


----------



## tikiguy (31 Mar 2005)

Just got off the phone with CFRC Ottawa, it's $30 to redo it here. Your best bet is to REALLY plan to not have to do it again! ;-)


----------



## Sig_Des (31 Mar 2005)

Having to redo it is kind of weak.

Considering the minimum requirements are:

19 puchups(men under 35)
19 situps (mun under 35) 

Combined handgrip score of 75 Kg

And I never even had to do a 2.4 k run here in Ottawa, I just had to do a step test. If you can't pass those basics, I'd take a serious look at your current fitness routine, and try to adapt it. Or get INTO one if you don't. Keep in mind, just passing the minimum isn't that good either. Try to surpass in all you do


----------



## atticus (31 Mar 2005)

Its $30 to re-take it at the Kevin Siros Fitness Centre. Its even considered a retest if your taking it a second time (I took it four years ago to be a member of the reserves, and I passed the test, so even though I passed, it's still considered a retest when I do it a second time this friday for the regulars).


----------



## patrick666 (31 Mar 2005)

When I did my step test, the recruiter wasn't even watching and just started talking to other people while another guy and myself did it. 

Good times!

 ;D


----------



## TCBF (31 Mar 2005)

You mean you guys have to PAY to do a test?  Who do you pay? Doesn't the Recruiting Centre do The tests?

Tom


----------



## infamous_p (31 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> You mean you guys have to PAY to do a test?...



you only pay if you have to RE-test. not the first time you do it.


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Apr 2005)

In total, for my complete application process, cost me about 180$, not including time off work frm civvy street to do all the testing. "Any costs incurred by the applicant for the process will not be refunded by DND"


----------



## BDTyre (2 Apr 2005)

Except for bus fare or parking.


----------



## ex royal now flyer (28 Jul 2005)

I must be getting old.  Why are you guys paying for tests?  When I enrolled there were no costs involved.  Are these payments to civilian firms for services on behalf of the CF, or what?  for Pte_Des: what did you spend $180 on?  Just curious.  Does not seem like a good incentive to join.


----------



## kincanucks (28 Jul 2005)

ex royal now flyer said:
			
		

> I must be getting old.   Why are you guys paying for tests?   When I enrolled there were no costs involved.   Are these payments to civilian firms for services on behalf of the CF, or what?   for Pte_Des: what did you spend $180 on?   Just curious.   Does not seem like a good incentive to join.



Actually it is the perfect incentive to get in freaking appropriate physical shape isn't it? So if you fail the test the first time and you have to pay for any subsequent tests you would want to be able to pass it quickly.  Make sense or is it too new of a concept for you?


----------



## Britney Spears (28 Jul 2005)

Hmm, maybe they're just from a time when the whole "personal resposibility" thing was still in vogue? Or a time when people who couldn't do 19 pushups (or whatever piddling number the test is) didn't bother joining the ARMY?


----------



## ex royal now flyer (28 Jul 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Actually it is the perfect incentive to get in freaking appropriate physical shape isn't it? So if you fail the test the first time and you have to pay for any subsequent tests you would want to be able to pass it quickly.   Make sense or is it too new of a concept for you?



This is a new concept for me since I joined in 87 and have never heard of having to pay for such a test.   You work in recruiting, is this a new policy or is it because I passed all my tests the first time that I never had to consider paying for a re-test.   Yes, recruits should be in appropriate physical shape before they walk through the door.   

If recruits are paying upwards of $180 for re-testing should there not be a cut-off (i.e. two tries) before the recruiter says sorry, you are not good enough.


----------



## on guard for thee (28 Jul 2005)

I'm new here, so forgive me if this first post doesn't turn out so well.............

I joined the reg force at age 34 (no military experience), and did limited work-up training before the testing........

I had no problem with surpassing the minimum standards. If you go through the application process, and can not meet the standard, I do not believe a re-test should be permitted. If you couldn't prep yourself for the test, this tells me something of your character (determination, focus, discipline, etc). If you are lacking these things, are you what the army needs??

Sorry if I offend, but that's my 2 cents worth....


----------



## WogCpl (28 Jul 2005)

Maybe the Army should just run a "fat camp" for people who fail the MPFS (minimum phisical fitness standard) on entry, and those who fail the CF Express test! At least the people who are too out of shape to join have the desire to serve, thats more than i can say for the fit people that are "too good to join the army"
just my two cents!


----------



## ex royal now flyer (28 Jul 2005)

Holy shit people.  When I responded to this topic  earlier today I was only trying to get some clarification on paying to be re-tested, and the $180 incurred by someone during his recruiting process.  I had never heard of that before.  I was hoping kincanucks who, according to his profile, is a recruiter, could have enlightened me as to when this policy - paying to be re-tested - took effect (to the best of my knowledge it was not a policy when I joined) instead of questioning my ability to understand new concepts.  Nor, was it my intention to open the topic of PT standards in the CF.


----------



## TheMachine (28 Jul 2005)

I enjoy physical challenges.


----------



## Maritime_Matt (28 Jul 2005)

At CFRC Fredericton, the cost to re-do the test is 25-bucks. I hadn't done any PT since high-school (i.e. since '95)- did everything, but my pushups were miserable- failed. Went back in after three months of excercise, nailed the thing and switched my application to DEO from NCM. It's good I had those extra weeks to think about it.


----------



## canadianblue (28 Jul 2005)

I'd think that people that are applying would try to set goals for themselves, and take it upon themselves to make sure they can do the fitness portions of the test. On my application form they asked how many pushups and situps in a minute you can do as well as how fast you run in 2.4 km's. I also found that from the date I submitted my application to the date I did my PT test I had more then enough time to prep myself for anything I might encounter.

I'm not sure of everyone's situation who failed the PT test, but in my own opinion I think that alot of the people that fail are just plan lazy.


----------



## TheMachine (28 Jul 2005)

Maritime_Matt said:
			
		

> nailed the thing and switched my application to DEO from NCM. It's good I had those extra weeks to think about it.



 ???

Im passed the point of figuring out what I really want to do. Though all the trades share common morales, ethics and objectives, Infantry is what I really want to do for a career.


----------



## WogCpl (28 Jul 2005)

what are the standards? 

has anyone been given a copy of the army fitness manual to follow?????


----------



## kincanucks (28 Jul 2005)

FatwogCpl said:
			
		

> what are the standards?
> 
> has anyone been given a copy of the army fitness manual to follow?????



Where do you people come from?  Do you ask these questions to be shit disturbers or are you bored?  Every applicant is given an application package which contains a physical fitness section.  There is also a physical fitness section on the recruiting website.  So every applicant is given every opportunity to know what is expected of them.


----------



## WogCpl (30 Jul 2005)

do beg my pardon, Sir. My question was honest, i went to the recruiting site and found the current enrolement standards, and the PDF format fitness "booklet"thank you for the information.
 I guess i am just one of those stupid people of yours.
 Last time i saw a recruiter was 15 years ago. I don't want to stir up "crap", and i am not bored, as for where i come from, that's in my profile. With the way society is today we should expect people to fail the MPFS, and this whole computer thing is a prime example of why. Everyone that said to show up more than prepared is 100% correct! I guess my point is that maybe potential recruits need somthing a little more regimented to follow in order to get into shape. Nobody likes to fail anything, and i am sure nobody wants to pay to try it again!


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Aug 2005)

sorry about the delay in responding, I've been on course.

The money's that I spent during my application where a little irritating.

1) copy of my Optometrists file 30$

2) copy of Doctor's note that said since member was diagnosed with ADD when younger (dumb diagnose  a lazy kid with imagined problems), stating can operate machinery, weapons, and explosives without the aid of personality drugs--70$ (they actually have a form for that at the recruiting center, I thought it was funny)

3) Due to a medical allergy to peanuts when younger, I was disqualified from enrollment, so I had to get tested to see if I was still allergic. Had to pay 80$, go see a specialist, eat peanuts for 3 hours (which i also had to buy myself) and when i didnt die, doc gave me a letter to give to the recruiting center.

all in all, I had to defy death, have a medical go through twice, have countless phone calls, prove i didnt need Prozac to fire weapons, and pay money out of my own pocket to enter into the military...that being said, I was glad after a year and a half app process to finally get into the forces...


----------



## aesop081 (7 Aug 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> that being said, I was glad after a year and a half app process to finally get into the forces...



So quit your f*****g whining then  :


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Aug 2005)

I'm not whining, I toughed it out, shelled out my own money, and didn't bother trying to get reimbursed..

the point being made, is that we as an armed forces are trying to enroll people, but putting them through a red tape process that works more like a meat grinder...

by the time people finally get the call to go to a basic, they are either too tired of the BS, or no longer interested in the Military, and we are then losing potential candidates.

I was lucky, I could afford to pay that cash to APPLY. what about people who can't?


----------



## aesop081 (7 Aug 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> by the time people finally get the call to go to a basic, they are either too tired of the BS, or no longer interested in the Military, and we are then losing potential candidates.



if they cant put up with BS at the CFRC....they wont live to see thend of their first engagemnet....better to cut them now that later.


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Aug 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I'm not whining, I toughed it out, shelled out my own money, and didn't bother trying to get reimbursed..
> 
> the point being made, is that we as an armed forces are trying to enroll people, but putting them through a red tape process that works more like a meat grinder...
> 
> ...



Any idea what it costs to join the RCMP??

Although I don't know in dollar terms, I AM aware that recruits to THAT service aren't paid while they attend "basic" in Regina.

Think about it.


----------



## Cyr (7 Aug 2005)

Well in dollar terms look a about $6000 total for the 6 months of training, which breaks down to about $1000 a month, give or take. The hard part is just getting there.

Good luck.


----------



## bled12345 (7 Aug 2005)

I'm not trying to defend anyone, but I think the minimal fitness standards are ok. Remember everyone is built differently.... I'm 6'5" 240 lbs, I can situp until the cows come home, run till the cows come home, but for some reason after 8 months of busting my ass doing pushups I can still only do about 20 on a good day. I don't mean to use my height and weight as a crutch, but I also don't consider myself to be "out of shape"


----------



## WogCpl (7 Aug 2005)

Funny how the military spends tons of money and man hours in demonstration teams, bands,tatoo's etc. to entice people into joining the military, but then won't fork out the cash to pay for someones PT retest. Sounds a little backwards to me.


----------



## DEVES (11 Aug 2005)

If you're going to take the Test then be ready for it. Its that simple. 



			
				FatwogCpl said:
			
		

> Funny how the military spends tons of money and man hours in demonstration teams, bands,tattoo's etc. to entice people into joining the military, but then won't fork out the cash to pay for someones PT retest. Sounds a little backwards to me.



The reason they don't pay for you is they told you the requirements the first time and if you don't meet them why should they waste anymore money or time for free . Didn't they tell you what was required at the CFRC. Probably.

Do some push-ups, sit ups and go for a run at least a couple times a week. Make sure your doing your pushups right or they wont count. Running will help to keep your heart rate at a passing rate. And sit-ups will keep your core solid. Thats most important.

The Standards are pretty easy as they are. I don't think there is any need to change them. In my opinion they should be more Tough. Especially if your going infantry. 

Take care and good luck.


----------



## cgyflames01 (14 Aug 2005)

I failed my first test ( 8 push ups didn't count). So I went home, practiced, and three days later. I retook my test. I never paid for either test, nor was I asked to. Is this a CFRC Calgary policy, or a mistake on the training facility? If it turns out I owe someone money, I have no problem paying.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Aug 2005)

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> I failed my first test ( 8 push ups didn't count). So I went home, practiced, and three days later. I retook my test. I never paid for either test, nor was I asked to. Is this a CFRC Calgary policy, or a mistake on the training facility? If it turns out I owe someone money, I have no problem paying.



The policy is that every applicant will be for any subsequent retest but sometimes this gets missed amongst the hordes.  If you feel so bad about it then go in to the CFRC and demand to pay the outstanding debt otherwise don't worry about it and carry on.


----------

